# Nachbarn beschallen Ehepaar mit Kräh-Kanone



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,341865,00.html


> Eine Woche lang konnte ein Ehepaar im schleswig-holsteinischen Wacken kaum
> ein Auge zumachen: Jede Nacht weckte sie phonstarkes Hahnenkrähen - und das, obwohl
> weder sie selbst noch die Nachbarn einen Gockel besaßen. Nach einem Hilferuf des
> Paares stießen Polizeibeamte auf eine raffinierte Terror-Apparatur.


Dinge gibt´s, die gibt´s gar nicht....

cp


----------



## Reinhard (15 Februar 2005)

> Dinge gibt´s, die gibt´s gar nicht....



Als das Moorhuhn bei meiner Frau noch "in" war, hat sie sich so einen Plüschminihahn angeschafft, der auf drücken dreimal kräht.
Das Ding steht immer noch auf dem Monitor, ab und zu kräht's auch noch...

Na ja, immer noch besser, als dieser Quatsch den diese "lieben Nachbarn" da veranstaltet haben.

Und für alle, die noch einen Hahnenschrei vermissen, weil's ja noch so spät hell wird:
http://www.rolf-froehling.de/geraeusche/Hahnenschrei.mp3

Gruss
Reinhard  :roll:


----------



## Avor (16 Februar 2005)

Alte Volksweisheit:
 0 

Wenn der Hahn kräht auf em Mist,
ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist.

 

Gruß Avor


----------

